# The Scream of Angels by David Haynes 99c/49p



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

*Montmartre, Paris 1901

The city is alive with the spirit of La Belle Epoque - the beautiful era. It is a decadent time of artists and thinkers, of poets and dreamers.

It is also a time for blood.

The mysterious aristocrat Lord Cresswell offers struggling writer, Robert Bishop a position within Le Grand Guignol theatre, an ancient establishment famed for its bloodthirsty productions and the tortured cries of terror from its patrons.

When he accepts the position, Bishop is thrown into a horrifying mystery. A mystery in which the demons from his own dark past threaten to destroy his soul.*

*99c/49p
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ECC4BD4
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ECC4BD4*​]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you, Ann and Betsy!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I bought this last night and it's gone straight to the top of my TBR list - Paris has never felt so sinister!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Cheers!!


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just finished reading this, it's an excellent read, check out my review here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/book-impressions-scream-of-angels-by.html


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks, Techno! 
I had another fantastic review!

5.0 out of 5 stars Excellent read 9 Aug 2013
By ElaineG TOP 100 REVIEWER
Having already read and loved all of David Haynes work, including his set of short stories "The Macabre Collection", I was intrigued to read this, his full length gothic horror novel. I have to say that with this type of story, I think he has found his niche. I do love the way he writes, extremely atmospheric and suitable for the times the story is set in. You could almost be forgiven for thinking that this is a long lost novel that has been lurking on your grandparent's bookshelves for the best part of a century, and not a story that has been sweated over in the 21st century.

The action this time shifts to turn of the 20th century Montmartre for this book and, again, we are treated to a chilling festival of blood curdling brutality, all in the name of "entertainment". At the centre of the story we have an English writer who is working in France as the plays he writes for the theatre are deemed too bloodthirsty and horrific for the English audience. The story is savage, twice in the first 10 pages in fact I found myself wincing and having to put the book down for a second or two to catch my breath. At that point I found myself thinking "I can't read any more of this ....." with my finger hovering over the delete button, only to click straight back into it again to find out what was going to happen next. The story flows well and moves to an excellent conclusion which doesn't leave any loose ends, just a feeling of relief that the story is over. And, I have to stress that I mean that in a good way!

Good news!
[book:The Scream of Angels|18287667] is now available
On Nook- http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-scream-of-angels-david-haynes/1116323123?ean=2940148687573&itm=1&usri=2940148687573

On Kobo -http://store.kobobooks.com/en-gb/Search/Query?query=1230000158000&fcmedia=Book

Apple -https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id684315733


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I've had four reviews so far and all have been extremely positive! If you enjoy some good old fashioned horror you'll enjoy this!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Traditional and macabre horror! $2.99

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Scream-of-Angels-ebook/dp/B00ECC4BD4/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1375725262&sr=1-4&keywords=the+scream+of+angels

USA/AUS/SA - http://www.amazon.com/The-Scream-of-Angels-ebook/dp/B00ECC4BD4/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1375725311&sr=8-8&keywords=the+scream+of+angels#_


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

[/url​]

UK - [URL=http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Scream-of-Angels-ebook/dp/B00ECC4BD4/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1375725262&sr=1-4&keywords=the+scream+of+angels]http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Scream-of-Angels-ebook/dp/B00ECC4BD4/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1375725262&sr=1-4&keywords=the+scream+of+angels

USA/AUS/SA - http://www.amazon.com/The-Scream-of-Angels-ebook/dp/B00ECC4BD4/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1375725311&sr=8-8&keywords=the+scream+of+angels#_


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Some very exciting news I wanted to share, I've been featured in October's Sanitarium Magazine! It's a magazine dedicated to horror writing and features excellent quality short stories. 
I'm featured in a short article called 'Where The Horror Happens' and I'm chuffed to bits! 
In essence the article is about how and where I write but it also delves deeper into my thought process.
http://sanitariummagazine.com
Unfortunately it is a paid for publication so I can't share the article (unless you buy it if course) but I was very excited.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Just a reminder. The Scream of Angels is still on sale at just 77p/99c. Here's what people have said about it.

"This really is a most excellent read, a must for any horror fans, but be warned, it's not for the faint hearted!"

"You could almost be forgiven for thinking that this is a long lost novel that has been lurking on your grandparent's bookshelves for the best part of a century, and not a story that has been sweated over in the 21st century."

"Another superbly dark story from David Haynes, who has mastered the art of writing Victorian horror."

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Scream-Angels-David-Haynes-ebook/dp/B00ECC4BD4/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ECC4BD4


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Just a reminder. The Scream of Angels is still on sale at just 77p/99c. Here's what people have said about it.

"This really is a most excellent read, a must for any horror fans, but be warned, it's not for the faint hearted!"

"You could almost be forgiven for thinking that this is a long lost novel that has been lurking on your grandparent's bookshelves for the best part of a century, and not a story that has been sweated over in the 21st century."

"Another superbly dark story from David Haynes, who has mastered the art of writing Victorian horror."

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Scream-Angels-David-Haynes-ebook/dp/B00ECC4BD4/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ECC4BD4


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

It's the last few days of the sale! On November 1st it goes back up to $2.99. Grab it while you can!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

It's been a while since I bumped this thread, so here goes!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

"Another superbly dark story from David Haynes, who has mastered the art of writing Victorian horror."

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Scream-Angels-David-Haynes-ebook/dp/B00ECC4BD4/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ECC4BD4


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Reduced to 99c for Christmas. Enjoy!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

*Montmartre, Paris 1901

The city is alive with the spirit of La Belle Epoque - the beautiful era. It is a decadent time of artists and thinkers, of poets and dreamers.

It is also a time for blood.

The mysterious aristocrat Lord Cresswell offers struggling writer, Robert Bishop a position within Le Grand Guignol theatre, an ancient establishment famed for its bloodthirsty productions and the tortured cries of terror from its patrons.

When he accepts the position, Bishop is thrown into a horrifying mystery. A mystery in which the demons from his own dark past threaten to destroy his soul.*

*99c/49p
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ECC4BD4
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ECC4BD4*​


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Montmartre, Paris 1901

The city is alive with the spirit of La Belle Epoque - the beautiful era. It is a decadent time of artists and thinkers, of poets and dreamers.

It is also a time for blood.

The mysterious aristocrat Lord Cresswell offers struggling writer, Robert Bishop a position within Le Grand Guignol theatre, an ancient establishment famed for its bloodthirsty productions and the tortured cries of terror from its patrons.

When he accepts the position, Bishop is thrown into a horrifying mystery. A mystery in which the demons from his own dark past threaten to destroy his soul.

99c/49p
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ECC4BD4
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ECC4BD4


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Another bargain from horror writer, David Haynes.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

The Scream of Angels was recently given top spot as Michael Brookes read of the year!
Follow the link to read his thought s on the book. 
http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/my-top-five-reads-of-2013.html


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Montmartre, Paris 1901

The city is alive with the spirit of La Belle Epoque - the beautiful era. It is a decadent time of artists and thinkers, of poets and dreamers.

It is also a time for blood.

The mysterious aristocrat Lord Cresswell offers struggling writer, Robert Bishop a position within Le Grand Guignol theatre, an ancient establishment famed for its bloodthirsty productions and the tortured cries of terror from its patrons.

When he accepts the position, Bishop is thrown into a horrifying mystery. A mystery in which the demons from his own dark past threaten to destroy his soul.

99c/49p
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ECC4BD4
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ECC4BD4


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Still at the frighteningly low price of 49p or 99c!
I was recently re-interviewed in Michael Brookes blog. Read it here http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/guest-authors-revisited-david-haynes.html


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Montmartre, Paris 1901

The city is alive with the spirit of La Belle Epoque - the beautiful era. It is a decadent time of artists and thinkers, of poets and dreamers.

It is also a time for blood.

The mysterious aristocrat Lord Cresswell offers struggling writer, Robert Bishop a position within Le Grand Guignol theatre, an ancient establishment famed for its bloodthirsty productions and the tortured cries of terror from its patrons.

When he accepts the position, Bishop is thrown into a horrifying mystery. A mystery in which the demons from his own dark past threaten to destroy his soul.

99c/49p
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ECC4BD4
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ECC4BD4


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Montmartre, Paris 1901

The city is alive with the spirit of La Belle Epoque - the beautiful era. It is a decadent time of artists and thinkers, of poets and dreamers.

It is also a time for blood.

The mysterious aristocrat Lord Cresswell offers struggling writer, Robert Bishop a position within Le Grand Guignol theatre, an ancient establishment famed for its bloodthirsty productions and the tortured cries of terror from its patrons.

When he accepts the position, Bishop is thrown into a horrifying mystery. A mystery in which the demons from his own dark past threaten to destroy his soul.

99c/49p
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ECC4BD4
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ECC4BD4


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Montmartre, Paris 1901

The city is alive with the spirit of La Belle Epoque - the beautiful era. It is a decadent time of artists and thinkers, of poets and dreamers.

It is also a time for blood.

The mysterious aristocrat Lord Cresswell offers struggling writer, Robert Bishop a position within Le Grand Guignol theatre, an ancient establishment famed for its bloodthirsty productions and the tortured cries of terror from its patrons.

When he accepts the position, Bishop is thrown into a horrifying mystery. A mystery in which the demons from his own dark past threaten to destroy his soul.

99c/49p
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ECC4BD4
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ECC4BD4


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

"The story is great, a true horror all the way through, but that alone isn't what makes this a great book. The writing itself matches the style of the time, truly transporting you to a different era. Yet he also manages this while maintaining an easy descriptive style that is a joy to read."


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

*Montmartre, Paris 1901

The city is alive with the spirit of La Belle Epoque - the beautiful era. It is a decadent time of artists and thinkers, of poets and dreamers.

It is also a time for blood.

The mysterious aristocrat Lord Cresswell offers struggling writer, Robert Bishop a position within Le Grand Guignol theatre, an ancient establishment famed for its bloodthirsty productions and the tortured cries of terror from its patrons.

When he accepts the position, Bishop is thrown into a horrifying mystery. A mystery in which the demons from his own dark past threaten to destroy his soul.*

*99c/49p
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ECC4BD4
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ECC4BD4*​


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

It's been a while since I bumped this so... Here goes


----------

